# Storing Completed Frames With Wax Foundation...



## Michael Pawelek (Jun 4, 2012)

I have completed building a batch of frames with wax foundation and need to store them away for a time. Since wax can absorb chemicals can anything be placed in the sealed cardboard boxes to keep the wax moths at bay without affecting the wax foundation? Thanks...


----------



## NasalSponge (Jul 22, 2008)

I have never seen wax moths attack foundation.


----------



## RedDave (Apr 5, 2010)

Another question about foundation: I accidently stored some foundation(10 frames) in a box with moth balls! Is there any way I can still use them?


----------



## BoiseBeekeeper (May 10, 2012)

What is the best way to store extracted supers?


----------



## EarleB (Jul 5, 2010)

Paradichlorobenzene moth ball are recommended for storing your combs. Seal these combs in an enclosed container with moth balls away from direct heat and light. Allow to air at least 1 week before use. Should keep your combs safe for 3 months. I recently hea that regular moth ball can work too and actuallu might be a better choice.

I have not yet stored comb for future so I have never tried this or any storage method, This is just from research I found online and bee keeping classes. Beekeeping class which referred regular mothball, where as online research refers to Paradichlorobenzene.


----------



## psfred (Jul 16, 2011)

Depends on the moth balls. If they are paradichlorobenzene, you are fine, just air them until they don't smell any more. Naphthalene, I'd air them and replace the foundation, it's not gonna clean up well enough and you will get naphthalene in your honey, to say nothing of the fact that the bees will probably promptly abscond.

There are several ways to store empty drawn supers -- stack them criss-cross so that there is plenty of air and put the up on something so the mice don't move in and they can be stored in a shed or basement. Unless you had brood in them, the wax moths won't be interested, no protein. 

You can also wrap them up in plastic bags, tape completely shut, freeze for a couple days, and stack until needed. This will kill off any moth larvae.

Peter


----------

